# Can I connect my HR24-500 to my wireless internet?



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

I just got a very nice Christmas present... a D* install that included the slimline dish, SWM install, 1 HR24-500, 1 H24-700 and 4 D12-100s.

One thing I'd like to do is get my install connected to my wireless internet in my house. Are there any docs on what I need to order and how to install it? It would be a very difficult run to try and get an ethernet cable from my router to the HR24-500 so that's why I'm really hoping I can do this via a wireless solution.

Any tips, thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

A question...

1. Are you using MRV between your HR24 and H24 receivers?

If so, you will need a Broadband DECA and PI in order to connect your receivers to your home network/Internet. If you are using MRV and hook up an ethernet cable to the receivers, it will disable their internal DECA and MRV will not work.

If not, you can use a wireless ethernet adapter to connect your receivers to your home network/Internet. The Linksys WGA600N and WET610N are both natively supported by the DirecTV receivers. You can use other ones, but you will need to set them via a laptop/PC before hooking them up to the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I am using MRV between the two HD receivers... so will a Broadband DECA and PI allow me to still use my wireless network? Where do I purchase this equipment?

Sorry for the basic questions but this is all new tome and have a lot to learn!


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

carillon said:


> Yes, I am using MRV between the two HD receivers... so will a Broadband DECA and PI allow me to still use my wireless network? Where do I purchase this equipment?
> 
> Sorry for the basic questions but this is all new tome and have a lot to learn!


are any of those d12 boxes near your router? if so it could be tied into that coax.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

The D12s are not close to my router. The H24-700 is the receiver nearest the router...


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

You could split a line with a green labeled splitter asnd run a coax from it to the router. That is what I did and it works fine.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

carillon said:


> The D12s are not close to my router. The H24-700 is the receiver nearest the router...


If the H24 is in the same room as the router, the best solution is use a wired connection from the router. Check out post #5 in this link for a diagram. Just unhook the coax sat input on the H24, connect it to the input on a 2-way (green label) splitter, then connect one output to the H24 and the other output to the DECA module (which will need to be hardwired to the router). Then add a power inserter to the DECA module.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And if you can't hardwire to your router, just grab a wireless ethernet adapter to connect to the DECA. You'll just need to configure it first from a PC/laptop with your wireless info before connecting it to the DECA. If you go for a wireless ethernet adapter, I would go for one that is Wireless-N if you have a Wireless-N router. Two common ones that people use are the Linksys WET610N and the WGA600N.

- Merg


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And if you can't hardwire to your router, just grab a wireless ethernet adapter to connect to the DECA. You'll just need to configure it first from a PC/laptop with your wireless info before connecting it to the DECA. If you go for a wireless ethernet adapter, I would go for one that is Wireless-N if you have a Wireless-N router. Two common ones that people use are the Linksys WET610N and the WGA600N.
> 
> - Merg


One small correction. The WET610N connects to the router to be configured unlike, say the older WGA54G that connected to the PC to configure.

I have the WET610N and used to have it connected to my HR20 (until I went supported MRV and now it is connected to my 360). Works beautifully but is a pain in the butt to configure because of having to connect it to the router.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

how about if the room that has the router also has an H21-200 in it with only one coax feeding the room? How would I wire that with the DECA power inserter with DECA hooked to router and also feed the H21-200? I guess I would also need a DECA behind the H21-200 as well?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> One small correction. The WET610N connects to the router to be configured unlike, say the older WGA54G that connected to the PC to configure.
> 
> I have the WET610N and used to have it connected to my HR20 (until I went supported MRV and now it is connected to my 360). Works beautifully but is a pain in the butt to configure because of having to connect it to the router.


If your router supports Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS), all you need to do is press a button on the adapter and another on the router. I set up my WET610N in less than a minute that way.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Kev4Bama said:


> how about if the room that has the router also has an H21-200 in it with only one coax feeding the room? How would I wire that with the DECA power inserter with DECA hooked to router and also feed the H21-200? I guess I would also need a DECA behind the H21-200 as well?


If you have SWM, the following will work:

You would need 2 DECA modules, since the cat5 connection of first DECA would output to the H21, and the cat5 connection of the second DECA would have the hardwired router connection as input. You would just 2-way split (green label) the 1 coax feeding the room. Use one of the splitter coax outputs for the DECA connected to the router, and the other splitter coax output for the DECA feeding the H21. The coax output next to the cat5 connection on the router DECA would be connected to the power inserter.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> One small correction. The WET610N connects to the router to be configured unlike, say the older WGA54G that connected to the PC to configure.
> 
> I have the WET610N and used to have it connected to my HR20 (until I went supported MRV and now it is connected to my 360). Works beautifully but is a pain in the butt to configure because of having to connect it to the router.


You can configure either of these adapters from a PC. In this case, since the adapter is not being plugged directly into a receiver, it needs to be configured ahead of time.

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And if you can't hardwire to your router, just grab a wireless ethernet adapter to connect to the DECA. You'll just need to configure it first from a PC/laptop with your wireless info before connecting it to the DECA. If you go for a wireless ethernet adapter, I would go for one that is Wireless-N if you have a Wireless-N router. Two common ones that people use are the Linksys WET610N and the WGA600N.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg... so with my existing installed equipment I will only need to purchase a WET610N, configure it and then connect it to my existing DECA?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And if you can't hardwire to your router, just grab a wireless ethernet adapter to connect to the DECA. You'll just need to configure it first from a PC/laptop with your wireless info before connecting it to the DECA. If you go for a wireless ethernet adapter, I would go for one that is Wireless-N if you have a Wireless-N router. Two common ones that people use are the Linksys WET610N and the WGA600N.
> 
> - Merg


My 600N is sitting on a shelf. Useless POS. Anybody wanna buy it?

Rich


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

mcbeevee said:


> If you have SWM, the following will work:
> 
> You would need 2 DECA modules, since the cat5 connection of first DECA would output to the H21, and the cat5 connection of the second DECA would have the hardwired router connection as input. You would just 2-way split (green label) the 1 coax feeding the room. Use one of the splitter coax outputs for the DECA connected to the router, and the other splitter coax output for the DECA feeding the H21. The coax output next to the cat5 connection on the router DECA would be connected to the power inserter.


So in this setup if I wanted to be able to use VOD, Directv2Pc ect than I would hookup a Deca Broadband Connector kit to my router instead of a regular DECA and then a regular DECA behind my H21-200? I guess what is confusing me is alot of people are hooking up a regular DECA to their router as opposed the the Broadband DECA adapter, why would you need to hook anything to the router if you dont need to connect for VOD ect?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> So in this setup if I wanted to be able to use VOD, Directv2Pc ect than I would hookup a Deca Broadband Connector kit to my router instead of a regular DECA and then a regular DECA behind my H21-200? I guess what is confusing me is alot of people are hooking up a regular DECA to their router as opposed the the Broadband DECA adapter, why would you need to hook anything to the router if you dont need to connect for VOD ect?


The regular DECA and Broadband DECA are functionally equivalent. They are just a different form factor. Also, when Whole Home first came out, the Broadband DECA's weren't yet available, so many people used regular DECAs out of necessity.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carillon said:


> Thanks Merg... so with my existing installed equipment I will only need to purchase a WET610N, configure it and then connect it to my existing DECA?


By existing DECA, you are referring to the Broadband DECA with a PI, correct? You would not connect this to a DECA that is currently connected to a receiver. If that's the case, then yes, that's all you need to do.

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Well now I'm confused... I just checked behind my HR24-500 and only see a Power Inserter and no DECA. Is that possible since my Whole Home DVR is working by allowing me to watch content recorded by the HR24-500 on my H24-700 in the MBR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carillon said:


> Well now I'm confused... I just checked behind my HR24-500 and only see a Power Inserter and no DECA. Is that possible since my Whole Home DVR is working by allowing me to watch content recorded by the HR24-500 on my H24-700 in the MBR.


Yes. The H24 and HR24 have DECA built-in so you should only have the coax going into them and no ethernet cable. The PI you see is most likely for the SWM itself.

In your case, you only need a Broadband DECA and PI to get connected to the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Merg... I'm still learning so I really appreciate your patience!

So if I get the Broadband DECA and PI where is the best place to insert it into the wiring? Does it have to go a certain place or can it go in front of either H series receiver?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The best place is somewhere near your router. You mentioned earlier that your H24 is near your router. Are you able to run an ethernet cable from your router to near the H24?

If so, get a green labeled 2-way splitter and take the coax from the wall and put it into the splitter. From the splitter, one coax goes to the H24, the other goes to the Broadband DECA. From the Broadband DECA, you have the PI and the ethernet cable that goes to the router.

If you can't get an ethernet cable near a recevier, from the Broadband DECA you can hook up a wireless ethernet adapter like the Linksys WET610N or WGA600N.

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

In order to get an ethernet cable from the router to the H24-700 in the MBR I would have to run it through the crawlspace etc. What about the D12s, I have ethernet located where I have one of those?

Thanks!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

carillon said:


> In order to get an ethernet cable from the router to the H24-700 in the MBR I would have to run it through the crawlspace etc. What about the D12s, I have ethernet located where I have one of those?
> 
> Thanks!


That would work fine. Insert the splitter after the wall outlet and before the bandstop filter going to the D12.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. You just need the Broadband DECA connected to a coax somewhere and if it is near a ethernet cable all the better. 

- Merg


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Great... thanks. I'll give that a try once I get the Broadband DECA.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Would I attach the line for this room to the power pass port? or would it being on a splitter feed power to the H21-200 and damage it? The red port on the 1X8 I mean. I will be using a Broad Band Deca as opposed to a regular DECA at the router



mcbeevee said:


> If you have SWM, the following will work:
> 
> You would need 2 DECA modules, since the cat5 connection of first DECA would output to the H21, and the cat5 connection of the second DECA would have the hardwired router connection as input. You would just 2-way split (green label) the 1 coax feeding the room. Use one of the splitter coax outputs for the DECA connected to the router, and the other splitter coax output for the DECA feeding the H21. The coax output next to the cat5 connection on the router DECA would be connected to the power inserter.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> Would I attach the line for this room to the power pass port? or would it being on a splitter feed power to the H21-200 and damage it? The red port on the 1X8 I mean. I will be using a Broad Band Deca as opposed to a regular DECA at the router


no the red port on the 1x8 splitter is going to your power inserter somewhere. leave that like it is .


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

or if I hook the power inserter to the SWM16 in the attic than I can treat the red port like any other port correct once I go from SWM1 on switch to the input on a 1x8 green label


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> or if I hook the power inserter to the SWM16 in the attic than I can treat the red port like any other port correct once I go from SWM1 on switch to the input on a 1x8 green label


Yes. The power passing port is just if you have the splitter in between the SWM PI and the SWM unit itself. Once the PI is connected (no matter where it is in your setup), the red port on any other splitter used is just another port.

- Merg


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> or if I hook the power inserter to the SWM16 in the attic than I can treat the red port like any other port correct once I go from SWM1 on switch to the input on a 1x8 green label


correct


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

The Merg said:


> And if you can't hardwire to your router, just grab a wireless ethernet adapter to connect to the DECA. You'll just need to configure it first from a PC/laptop with your wireless info before connecting it to the DECA. If you go for a wireless ethernet adapter, I would go for one that is Wireless-N if you have a Wireless-N router. Two common ones that people use are the Linksys WET610N and the WGA600N.
> 
> - Merg


Hey how it going...I'm trying to be able to use my Directv app on my iPad tombe able to change channels etc....interested in one of these wireless adapters since my dvr's have to be on my wireless network. So I currently have a linksys wrt54g wireless-router.....would this router work with the wireless adapter kit? Not sure what the "n" router means?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

rich584 said:


> My 600N is sitting on a shelf. Useless POS. Anybody wanna buy it?
> 
> Rich


put dd-wrt on it


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

"Accordlayingkit" said:


> Hey how it going...I'm trying to be able to use my Directv app on my iPad tombe able to change channels etc....interested in one of these wireless adapters since my dvr's have to be on my wireless network. So I currently have a linksys wrt54g wireless-router.....would this router work with the wireless adapter kit? Not sure what the "n" router means?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Anyone?


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

"The Merg" said:


> The best place is somewhere near your router. You mentioned earlier that your H24 is near your router. Are you able to run an ethernet cable from your router to near the H24?
> 
> If so, get a green labeled 2-way splitter and take the coax from the wall and put it into the splitter. From the splitter, one coax goes to the H24, the other goes to the Broadband DECA. From the Broadband DECA, you have the PI and the ethernet cable that goes to the router.
> 
> ...


This is what I'm referring to


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

rich584 said:


> My 600N is sitting on a shelf. Useless POS. Anybody wanna buy it?


That's how I felt about it until I bought a Bluray player with a wired Ethernet connection only. It works very well with the player to network the Bluray.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

"rich584" said:


> My 600N is sitting on a shelf. Useless POS. Anybody wanna buy it?
> 
> Rich


What's useless about it? Dosent work or what?


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have my HR24 hooked up yet, but the other two dvrs I have is connected on my home network via a powerline adapter. You just plug it into an outlet and run an ethernet wire from it to the receiver. You plug a second adapter to an outlet and run ethernet to the router. Works like a charm.

I don't have MRV so I don't know what that does to the equation.


----------

